# job for clinical psychologist



## psy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi!

I am living and working in Croatia but due to this recession I am thinking of moving. I am experienced clinical psychologist and would like to find a job in health sector. I have two master`s degrees and started my third. Can you help me with an advice where to look, how to get started?

I am also interested in research. Also, PR and event management would be quite nice.

I applied for job at Emirates (they have a good package to settle up). Are there ppl working for Emirates (cabin crew and other)? What is your experience with this company? Is it hard to get a consent from employer to change a job?

I know that Dubai is multicultural and that expat`s have no problem...but I am single female in early 30`s - will I have problems?

Need help to get started.

Tnx in advance.


----------

